# Sudwala weeks - reseller that can sell them for me?



## mommy-of-4-kids (Jan 7, 2006)

Looking for someone who sells on commission - not a pre-paid situation.  I just don't want to deal with the paperwork.


----------



## JEFF H (Jan 7, 2006)

I kicked around the idea of selling the low demand weeks I have but I was told they would only get me about $200 after fees selling thru Ron who I purchased my weeks from.
I decided to just keep them as they can still get me halfway decent exchanges in offseason if I work alittle at it.
If the maintenance fees get alot higher then I will dump them.


----------



## JACKC (Jan 14, 2006)

I agree with Jeff, Ron is a good resource if you simply want to reduce your holdings without the aggravation of a lot of paperwork. No up front fee, but don't expect instant results. Or to receive much.
Jack

Jack


----------



## Zeng (Jan 26, 2006)

Can you give us more info on Ron?  What is his email or web site?

Thanks


----------



## catwgirl (Jan 26, 2006)

*Ron's email*

ron@fairfields.co.za


----------



## beachsands (Mar 15, 2006)

JACKC said:
			
		

> I agree with Jeff, Ron is a good resource if you simply want to reduce your holdings without the aggravation of a lot of paperwork. No up front fee, but don't expect instant results. Or to receive much.
> Jack
> 
> Jack






			
				ZENG said:
			
		

> Can you give us more info on Ron? What is his email or web site?



Is there a problem with the way that Ron goes about selling your timeshares? Or is it just that SA's aren't in that big of Demand? 


Joel


----------



## X-ring (Mar 17, 2006)

mommy-of-4-kids said:
			
		

> Looking for someone who sells on commission - not a pre-paid situation.  I just don't want to deal with the paperwork.



I may consider picking another one up for myself, depending on the unit/week. Drop me a private message with the particulars if you're still interested.  Thanks.


----------

